# going to the floor



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

hi , i dont know much about floor fighting techniques (so go easy on me!) and i only know a few throws and how to avoid throws and takedowns (a little experiance in jujitsu) , im a stand up fighter , this is why im asking this question:

in the ufc and other MMA tournaments ive seen all the fighters that go down to the floor put their legs around the others waist and guard their face (i cant remember the name of the position) , is this worth doing in a real fight? why is the reason they out their legs round their waist? 

 i ask this because where i live fights at some point are inevitible , ive been in a couple and ive done well to defend myself but ive heard  "if a fight lasts more than 4 minutes its goin to the ground" , i dont believe this is always the case but i just wondered if this position is worth doing to defend myself if i do go down - that is until i get back up:xtrmshock 

so if my questions seem to be a bit lame then please just ignore!


thanks for any help given

chris


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

hi chris...

one on one, that position works pretty well.  unless you're on a dangerous surface.

if your attacker has a buddy standing by, it won't go so well for you.

if you're a stand-up fighter, be good at standing up.  if you go down, train to get back up quickly so you can fight from your strength.  a little cross-training is fine, but unless you plan to actually study groundfighting, don't go fighting somebody else's fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 30, 2006)

"Legs around the waiste" is called the "Guard" position.  It is largely defensive, but a few turn it into an offensive position.  Royce made it famous in his days tapping many people out from there.

The reason is, you want to control their hips and keep there head down, which limits there striking power.  You can attack with submissions, try to flip the other person onto their back, or look to standup (Liddell is one to watch on that)

It's the lesser of evils, if you are on your back it's about the safest place you can be, apart from getting off your back.  Which is not always an option.

As a Muay Thai fighter your goal should obviously be to get back to your feet   If my memory permits I will grab someone and post some pictures of a method of getting back up from there.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 30, 2006)

It is a good position to fight from but only if you know what you are going to do, it can be an attacking position and you can turn the person over. In some situations especially if you are smaller you can wrap your legs tight round them and with both hands pull their head down. It's not ideal as you are both unable to do anything but may give you a breather. If you know techniques there are a couple of chokes and arm bars plus a leg bar bar you can do from underneath.
 Chris if you fancy doing some MMA I can recommend somewhere for you to try it out?


----------



## Loaded Luke (Oct 30, 2006)

chris_?????? said:


> hi , i dont know much about floor fighting techniques (so go easy on me!) and i only know a few throws and how to avoid throws and takedowns (a little experiance in jujitsu) , im a stand up fighter , this is why im asking this question:
> 
> in the ufc and other MMA tournaments ive seen all the fighters that go down to the floor put their legs around the others waist and guard their face (i cant remember the name of the position) , is this worth doing in a real fight? why is the reason they out their legs round their waist?
> 
> ...



Dont bother going into guard if you dont know what youre doing.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 30, 2006)

Loaded Luke said:


> Dont bother going into guard if you dont know what youre doing.


 
yes, don't bother, just let him climb up your body and sit on your face.  Only experts should try to use their legs


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 31, 2006)

hi guys thanks for all the replies , can anyone explain how to stand up from this position , any pictures?


thanks very much fro all the halp and advise!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hopefully this is simple one to get (and describe!) Go to open guard (legs down) put left foot over his right, holding the ankle down, hold his right arm with your left. With your right arm do as if you are throwing a punch, throwing your arm across his neck/shoulder whatever (in a fight it won't matter) and twist yourself at the same time to your left, pulling his arm with your left arm. He should then come off!  YOu can obviously do it either side.


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;653150 said:
			
		

> hi guys thanks for all the replies , can anyone explain how to stand up from this position , any pictures?
> 
> 
> thanks very much fro all the halp and advise!


 
I'd suggest a sweep or reversal.  If you can find yourself in the mount position, you'll be better off IMO, and have a better chance to getting back to your feet.  

Mike


----------



## jeff5 (Oct 31, 2006)

The guard can be a really good position to fight from.  In class I actually like working from it, but I try to avoid just laying back and pulling guard.  The reason is that I try not to develop habits that I wouldn't want to use if I ever had to really defend myself.  In a self defense, I'd never willingly go to my back, and would endeavor not to stay in a guard/back position if I did.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 31, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> Hopefully this is simple one to get (and describe!) Go to open guard (legs down) put left foot over his right, holding the ankle down, hold his right arm with your left. With your right arm do as if you are throwing a punch, throwing your arm across his neck/shoulder whatever (in a fight it won't matter) and twist yourself at the same time to your left, pulling his arm with your left arm. He should then come off! YOu can obviously do it either side.


 
great advice thanks!

in a fight il just get up as quickly as possible and countinue to work the striking (especialy the knees!)

chris


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2006)

That move isn't hugely technical, it's more momentum than anything but at the very least if you can't get up you can go on top (the mount, sat on him legs astride him) then ground and pound him using elbows, punches etc. In a self defence situation I would suggest headbutts, fish hooks, poke in the eyes etc. In a MMA fight you can GnP or go for arm bar.


----------

